# TV to Workout machine with no wires?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay we have our new elliptical workout machine installed. I also have a TV but its across the room. The TV has a 3.5mm headphone jack for audio out but that is it (low bugest TV). The elliptical has a 3.5mm jack for audio in as it has 2 large speakers on it.

Now for the hard part. I want to do this wirelessly between the elliptical and the TV is there any product out there that hooks into a 3.5mm jack and transmits to another 3.5mm jacked reciver that then can output into the bike? Powero n both units isn't a problem as both are near outlets and surge protectors so I can add in another power cord on both sides.

I just want avoid running a good long god awful wire halfway around the house where some child will surely strat gnawing on it when they discover its existince.

So to basically I want - TV with 3.5mm out to transmitter - Wireless communication - elliptical machine with 3.5mm in with a receiver.

The closest thing I found was a 3.5mm FM transmitter but I really don't want to have to hook up an entire sterio to my elliptical machine and I hear those can go flakey (at least they used to in the past)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why not use wireless headphones?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

My wife won't use headsets. Unless you know of headphones that also have a 3.5mm out jack I can use to hook it into the existing speakers


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I use a devise named Leapfrog (from BestBuy store) that sends audio/video from one TV to another wireless. I see no reason not to use just the audio feature. Two palm-size antennas pointing at each other.

I bought it to send TV to my sickroom downstairs from sattelite TV upstairs while recovering from knee surgery.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:



> Okay we have our new elliptical workout machine installed. I also have a TV but its across the room. The TV has a 3.5mm headphone jack for audio out but that is it (low bugest TV). The elliptical has a 3.5mm jack for audio in as it has 2 large speakers on it.
> 
> Now for the hard part. I want to do this wirelessly between the elliptical and the TV is there any product out there that hooks into a 3.5mm jack and transmits to another 3.5mm jacked reciver that then can output into the bike? Powero n both units isn't a problem as both are near outlets and surge protectors so I can add in another power cord on both sides.
> 
> ...


 you don't need an entire large stereo, a pocket size fm receiver will work.
the issue is wanting to use the large speakers in your machine, it would
demand an amplifier between the receiver and machine. there are
small amplifier units but you'd be doing batteries all the time for it.

easiest would be to use a small boombox or small table radio or bedside
radio (stereo if your tv outputs stereo audio) and get a patch cord with
3.5mm plugs on each end (stereo cord will work if you are doing
stereo or mono). the boombox/table/bedside radio will have
a plenty big amplifier to power your speakers on the machine.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I think johnpost has nailed it.

Unless the workout machine has a built in amplifier and the 3.5 mm jack is for a "line in" connection, no wireless solution is going to work short of the stereo transmitter unit and a ghetto blaster.

If the workout machine speakers are just that (speakers, not amplified speakers) then you need a grunty amplifier to feed the 3.5 mm jack, not a wimpy wireless device.

Perhaps if you confirm/deny this it would get some more options flowing?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well I was told it was to hook up your ipod to the machine I have not looked into if its powered but theres a fan that is with a bunch of other powerd gadgets so I donno yet.

I looked at that leapfrog thing and that looks to be fairly large and bulky I was just looking from something dinky.

I guess I could try the small fm reciever but I wonder about sound quality and I would really hate to buy anything just to find out it sucks and go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Fordboy460 (Aug 6, 2001)

newegg does have a bluetooth audio transmitter, but the description is pretty plain. I looked at the picture and I think it would work with some radio shack male to male cables. Even if it's 2.5mm you can get an adapter for it.

hope this helps. go to this link and check it out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833147015&ATT=33-147-015&CMP=OTC-Froogle


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh that sounds good but tyhey look to be battery powered and i was hoping for wall powered.

Whats nice is I got the jargon down to start my own search on google Audio wireless transmitter reciever. It seems that have from wireless aspect i have 3 ways to do it it looks like - FM (not sure if I like that as I have heard bad things), Wireless 2.4ghz (don't want this if I can avoid it as I have my Laptops on there and don't want to interfere), And now you have added bluetooth (which I had not thought of honestyly but is definitely viable. Will IR do wireless audio this is LOS so I may be able to do that but for some reason I think IR may be to LOS to ever be implemented in a released product.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> Oh that sounds good but tyhey look to be battery powered and i was hoping for wall powered.
> 
> Whats nice is I got the jargon down to start my own search on google Audio wireless transmitter reciever. It seems that have from wireless aspect i have 3 ways to do it it looks like - FM (not sure if I like that as I have heard bad things), Wireless 2.4ghz (don't want this if I can avoid it as I have my Laptops on there and don't want to interfere), And now you have added bluetooth (which I had not thought of honestyly but is definitely viable. Will IR do wireless audio this is LOS so I may be able to do that but for some reason I think IR may be to LOS to ever be implemented in a released product.


 i have seen IR headphones

i also have seen speakers that were IR, these would need a pile of
D batteries to work or a wall wort.

 FM transmiters to send audio to any FM radio are not that bad. I've used
them before.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

get av transmitter and just plug audio only in that way if you need av transmiter in future you have one


----------

